# 150 foot shot!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hum it seems I have been posting a lot of these lately. Oh well I got a huge big field behind my hotel that is just waited to be used. So in this video I do just that with some long range shooting out to 150 feet! This was so daunting, and it took me longer than I would have liked, but I got it and it was a lot of fun to do. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That is a serious distance.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting! That is a serious distance.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you! It is indeed. I think if I ever do it again I will put something large behind the target. I was having a lot of trouble seeing where my shots where going.....


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Long distance is fun. I don't do it as much as I used to, I have a wooden shed way down the hill on which I like to nail a pizza box once in a while to see if I can still hit it. It's about 150 ft too. Fun, ain't it? Bill Hays did a can shot at a ridiculous range, was it 75 yards? (That's our Bill for ya!)

Nice Al frame JD, you used slots to mount the bands, right?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Long distance is fun. I don't do it as much as I used to, I have a wooden shed way down the hill on which I like to nail a pizza box once in a while to see if I can still hit it. It's about 150 ft too. Fun, ain't it? Bill Hays did a can shot at a ridiculous range, was it 75 yards? (That's our Bill for ya!)
> 
> Nice Al frame JD, you used slots to mount the bands, right?


Yeah it's a lot of fun . Ooh I like the idea of using a pizza box as a target, that would be cool. Yeah I saw that on YouTube, 400 hundred feet I believe. Crazy stuff.

Thanks! Yep I'm using the matchstick band attachment method, but I am using paracord as the matchsticks, and the slots are nice and tight. It works so well I hate going back to tie-ons .


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice long distans shoots.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice! Soon I'll try long distance too...


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice shooting!! Watching the video makes me want go outside and shoot!!

Cheers!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Rrqwe said:


> Nice long distans shoots.


Thanks!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice! Soon I'll try long distance too...


Thanks! Have fun with it!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

BAT said:


> Nice shooting!! Watching the video makes me want go outside and shoot!!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you! Yay! That means my job here is done lol .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn!!!! Got ta go out and try this right now!!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Good shootn!!!! Got ta go out and try this right now!!!!


Thanks! Awesome! Have fun!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

grappo73 said:


> Awesome!!! Congrats!!!


Thanks!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

